# Thrush or not?



## MissPositive (Dec 20, 2013)

Please can you help, I'm at the end of my tether.
I had an endo scratch just over a week ago and shaved the whole area in preparation. Since this time I've been in agony with an itchy and swollen and red inflamed down below area. At first I blamed the scratch and then I realised it was on my Labia and clitoris (I'm sorry for the tmi) so am assuming it is thrush? It is very itchy and has some discharge but not a lot plus smells really really badly even after I've showered? I have been using vagisil but it's not getting better. I'm now in pain when I walk and get up off a chair. It feels very dry down there and feels like I'm peeling myself off my legs when I move if you know what I mean. I've been taking prognova 3 times a day for a week now so could that be anything to do with it? I'm clutching at straws and really need advice as I'm having a lining scan in a few days and then et next week so need to be cured by then!! Many thanks and sorry again for all the gross info! P.s I haven't changed washing powder or type of underwear but I have been using new shower gel so maybe that's to blame?? Please help!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

You need to see your GP for an examination and proper diagnosis. You may need other creams or medications to treat these symptoms.


----------

